
How Many People Are Actually Trading Cryptocurrency? - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.cryptohopper.com/blog/240-how-many-people-are-really-trading-cryptocurrency
======
breadandcrumbel
When most of the companies in the market fake their data so people will invest
in them It's a real problem to believe in data related to crypto.

~~~
verdverm
Agreed, and many active traders operate several accounts

